# Thoughts on this doe I am thinking about buying!



## HappyCaliGoats

So I am going to look at this goat in a couple days and I would love to know what you all think of her and if she is a good choice.. She is $400 in case that makes or breaks the deal for anyone .. If you own Nubians I would truly love to know if you would buy her yourself!









She is a dry yearling so here is her dams udder, sorry she didn't have any side view..















And if anyone is interested, her pedigree.

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001633126

Any input is greatly appreciated!
Thank you!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NigerianGirl

Her dams udder is nice! A little lopsided but the buck should have hopefully fixed that! 


Like us on Facebook!
J.O.M's registered dairy goats❤
Follow us on tumblr!
Whyilovebeingagoatgirl.tumblr
Tweet me on twitter ❤
@showin_life


----------



## NigerianGirl

I don't have Nubians but I've always dreamed lol I think she's beautiful! 


Like us on Facebook!
J.O.M's registered dairy goats❤
Follow us on tumblr!
Whyilovebeingagoatgirl.tumblr
Tweet me on twitter ❤
@showin_life


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NigerianGirl said:


> Her dams udder is nice! A little lopsided but the buck should have hopefully fixed that!
> 
> Like us on Facebook!
> J.O.M's registered dairy goats❤
> Follow us on tumblr!
> Whyilovebeingagoatgirl.tumblr
> Tweet me on twitter ❤
> @showin_life


If not, my buck certainly should!  his dam and grand dam's have beautiful udders! Thank you for your input!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NigerianGirl

It's not a problem! I wish I could see her in person! I'm still learning how to pick and choose via pictures lol 


Like us on Facebook!
J.O.M's registered dairy goats❤
Follow us on tumblr!
Whyilovebeingagoatgirl.tumblr
Tweet me on twitter ❤
@showin_life


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish someone could come with me to see her in person! I'm still not really sure what to look for exactly... If she's sweet she will probably melt my heart and I will want her then and there!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NigerianGirl

Well when your looking her over one thing I know that they say is a very good dairy sign is that when they stand and they have the space between the back legs where the udder goes well I know that the bigger the better! Lol I'm still learning all the tricks and questions of picking a new goat but I know the general how to of it 


Like us on Facebook!
J.O.M's registered dairy goats❤
Follow us on tumblr!
Whyilovebeingagoatgirl.tumblr
Tweet me on twitter ❤
@showin_life


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx for the tip! I wonder if anyone here will have any cons to point out about her?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NigerianGirl

Probably! I'm sure someone will see it with it gettin bumped up! I'm not good with cons I always see the best parts and miss the bad ones need to learn that lol


Like us on Facebook!
J.O.M's registered dairy goats❤
Follow us on tumblr!
Whyilovebeingagoatgirl.tumblr
Tweet me on twitter ❤
@showin_life


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! I'm the same way, precisely why I am asking opinions b4 making another purchase


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NigerianGirl

I completely understand! lol it is really hard I always either take someone with me to buy a goat or I do this too and ask opinions best way to learn to see negatives another positive is her rump doesn't look terribly sloped ! 


Like us on Facebook!
J.O.M's registered dairy goats❤
Follow us on tumblr!
Whyilovebeingagoatgirl.tumblr
Tweet me on twitter ❤
@showin_life


----------



## Scottyhorse

I would say $400 is a little too much for her. She's nice, but I don't like her topline. Short over the loin, with a dip. I would like to see her rump flatter. Lastly I would like to see her stand more uphill.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thank you for the input Sydney!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She also has a bit too much control over her ears, unless the collar is pushing them up. One thing to remembber though is that no Nubian will stand up to some of the other breeds. The American Nubian is still discriminated against in the show ring so, no new blood has been aloud to make a strong breed like the American Alpine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is good info. Thanx Jill, I'm hoping you al will talk me out of her..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh okay, wow she's disgusting with all those spots and that delicate face. Does that help????


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Thanx. I just thought if she was amazing and this close to home I should get her but if shes just ok and I can get a better doe by breeding my wingwood doe to a kastdemurs buck then I am just going to wait and retain a kid from this seasons breeding


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm still going to see her Sunday!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, but she's Kastdermur, Jacobs Pride, and Rising Creek. Not real sure you could go wrong really. There's good and bad in all lines of course BUT...I'd buy her for sure.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Yeah, but she's Kastdermur, Jacobs Pride, and Rising Creek. Not real sure you could go wrong really. There's good and bad in all lines of course BUT...I'd buy her for sure.


I never heard about rising creek and very little about Jacobs pride.. Thank you for the input Jill! That's kinda what Lindsey said too lol! I had asked her about this goat a little while ago b4 I got all the pix to post here and ask everyone.

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

http://www.risincreek.com/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well they sure look nice! I wish I could get my goats to pose like that!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Did you see that 2013 National premier breeder part? The highest award you can achieve?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Did you see that 2013 National premier breeder part? The highest award you can achieve?


Oh really? Ha ha ya I saw that but had no idea that it was that good! None of this means anything to me yet.. :/

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I mean the awards and lines and stuff.. I have no idea what a star milker is or a star buck or a champion leg.. Lol newbie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, let's just it's like if your horse won the Kentucky Derby.


----------



## goathiker

I can explain some of it to you and Lacie can explain more


----------



## Emzi00

I actually really like her for a Nubian. :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like her a lot too  you should get her  hehe!


----------



## VincekFarm

Nubians are somewhat a tricky breed. Some of them are nice, and a lot of them aren't. (From what I've seen)
I believe she would be a very good doe to work off of.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow! Thanx everyone! I was hoping you all would say "no what are you thinking??" and proceed to tell me why everything that I think looks good is not! Lol but it sounds like she is good so I'm gonna give her a shot and go check her out! I will have to sneak her onto my property though because my land lady implied that I'm not allowed to get anymore goats lol! And my boy friend will think I'm crazy! We'll see if I get her how long it takes anyone to notice!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

If your land lady implied no more goats ... I would listen. So sorry to be Johnny Raincloud.  But with that kind of situation, I would want to be careful and not risk losing your whole herd, or angering the land lady.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ThreeHavens said:


> If your land lady implied no more goats ... I would listen. So sorry to be Johnny Raincloud.  But with that kind of situation, I would want to be careful and not risk losing your whole herd, or angering the land lady.


Ok so here was the implication, I had 13 goats here at one point because I was watching some for a friend. Since then my friend moved her goats and I sold 2 of mine. When I had the 13 here my land lady said "that's way too many" now I only have 6 and if I have to get rid of the Pygmy goat that my friend left behind, I will  a Pygmy serves me no purpose..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have just been nervous to add more because the reason she said there were too many is because one of them was really loud and it was bothering my room mate.. So the only problem would be if the new goat is loud.. Which the other owner said she is not..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Three havens.. You really got me thinking now.. And I'm even more nervous then I was before... I really want to get this doe.. But is it worth the risk... I have never seen a goat this nice so close to my house.. If I don't get her I will have to hope and pray that my wingwood doe throws out a doeling worthy of keeping..

So now that you all know my situation.. If this were you.. Would you take the risk and hope she gets along with the other goats and isn't too loud or would you wait and pray for a nice doeling to retain?? She would breed so nicely with my buck..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I would get her and then if the land lady said anything, I would give her to Goathiker...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! U would have to come get her!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If I had a back up plan.. Like if I knew someone else that wanted to buy her or if the lady would take her back if it didn't work then I would have no doubts!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Maybe you can ask the owner if she would be willing to take her back if it doesn't work out for whatever reason. The owner of our most recent addition offered to take our new girl back if it didn't work out. She'd rather her be with the right home than end up being sold as meat or ending up in a bad home. 

Even if she won't do it, I don't think you'd have too much trouble selling her quickly if it doesn't work out.


----------



## glndg

If you get the doe and then your wingwood doe has a doeling that you want to keep, then what? You would have have two more goats than you do now. (Or maybe three if she has two awesome doelings!) Is the doe you are considering better than your wingwood doe? Which doe would you expect to have the nicer kids? Would you consider selling the wingwood doe and getting the new one, or maybe keeping her until she has that nice doeling you are waiting for and then selling her? And will you want to keep one of the new doe's kids if you get her?:thinking:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> Maybe you can ask the owner if she would be willing to take her back if it doesn't work out for whatever reason. The owner of our most recent addition offered to take our new girl back if it didn't work out. She'd rather her be with the right home than end up being sold as meat or ending up in a bad home.
> 
> Even if she won't do it, I don't think you'd have too much trouble selling her quickly if it doesn't work out.





glndg said:


> If you get the doe and then your wingwood doe has a doeling that you want to keep, then what? You would have have two more goats than you do now. (Or maybe three if she has two awesome doelings!) Is the doe you are considering better than your wingwood doe? Which doe would you expect to have the nicer kids? Would you consider selling the wingwood doe and getting the new one, or maybe keeping her until she has that nice doeling you are waiting for and then selling her? And will you want to keep one of the new doe's kids if you get her?:thinking:


I already asked the lady if she would take her back if it didn't work.. She said no.. She needs to downsize and her other goats are from lines she has been working with for years and that is why she is selling this one..

I have no idea if she is better then my wingwood doe?? My wingwood doe is a menace! I may end up selling her.. She was raised to be too close to humans so now when there are no humans around she calls for them.. And it's not a cute call.. It's a blood curdling shreak... I will not want to keep every doe, I just want to have good foundation stock.. Atleast 3 does and now I have 2 does, one won't be able to be bred till 2016 though..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

If your wingwood doe is a menace and has a blood-curdling scream and there is no obvious better doe as far as conformation goes, then the new doe sounds like a better one to have. If you keep the wingwood doe, she could end up having a gorgeous daughter with a blood-curdling scream too:GAAH: Does the scream bother your roommate?

I bet goathiker likes screaming goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It did before I moved the doe.. I had to spend more than I spent on the doe to build a new doe pen farther away from the house...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She has actually calmed down a lot but she is still much more vocal then all my other goats.. And when she cries they chime in wondering what's wrong with her! But I have only had her for I think 2 months.. And I have no idea what the other goat sounds like.. What if she is worse! I was in the middle of emailing that lady back before we started this conversation..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

It doesn't sound like your land lady gave you a set number of goats, or did she? You have quite a few less than before. If you go to see the doe, you could first decide if you like her. You may not. (Right!) If you get her, but having her causes a problem with too many goats, then you could decide who goes -- Pygmy, wingwood, or new girl.

If it was me, I'd try to keep quiet ones.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She is everything I wanted b4 I got my wingwood doe.. I got the wingwood doe because she was available and I did need the milk for the kids.. I originally wanted a dry yearling with great pedigree. Instead I got a 2 yr old in milk with good pedigree.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would just talk to your landlord.. Say you want to buy this goat, but your selling one in it's place. 

And then, if you want a kid out of your doe your thinking about selling, keep the doe kid, and sell the doe...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Honestly, she has no idea how many goats I have, all she knows is I got rid of some and fixed the noise problem lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival

I would talk to the landlord/lady first. Tell them you had 13 and are down to 6 and ask if one more would be ok.

Better safe than looking for a new place to live!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now she's asking for udder shots of my doe! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok now I really need you all! She wants to trade! I told her my doe is loud and that is why I'm thinkin about selling her and she wants to trade! Which makes me think.. She just told me she has to downsize to 6.. Why would she want to trade... 
This is my goats pedigree..
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001603600
I don't have good pix of her be I have never tried to set her up and I do t know how.. I only have 2 udder pix from when I first got her and no fore udder.








This is her as a dry yearling on the website from the place I got her.








This is her right after being milked..








I don't know if this helps at all.. Also after being milked.. I was trying to get a pic of her fat..















These 2 pix are her dam

And just for reference so you don't have to scroll back I will post the new doe in question and her dam pix







Doe














Dam

I hope this is not too much to ask.. But this is a huge decision! Which should I keep? Which would you pick?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Do you _really_ want to know what I would do?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes! I really do! Because I have no idea what to do and no idea which doe is better...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I would get rid of the Pygmy and one of the wethers. I would buy this doe, keep the older doe, and breed awesome Nubians that were worth some money...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So the only reason I considered the trade was cuz I was thinking about selling the wingwood doe since she is soo loud... But I wasn't planning on selling her till after kidding season.. And I do like your idea!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The Wingwood doe is beautiful as is the Risin Creek doe. They are a good start to a show herd that could go places. Can I see your buck?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sure.. I don't have good pix of him either though..
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001677946























Like I said I can't pose a goat yet... Sorry..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that makes a really really nice foundation trio. Do it and learn to show so that you can have 4 & 500 dollar kids to sell. People love good Nubians.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have one more doeling but I do not think her bloodlines are as well known..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I agree with Jill! Love that Wingwood doe. If I was breeding Nubians, I would buy her :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My doeling
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001684029









Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

A few of those lines are fairly well known. I count 5 permanent Grand Champions and 5 Superior Genetics ancestors in that pedigree. She's a lovely doeling, can't wait to see what she grows up to look like.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanks goathiker! If she doesn't cut the mustard she would make a great pack goat! She has an amazing personality!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> I would get rid of the Pygmy and one of the wethers. I would buy this doe, keep the older doe, and breed awesome Nubians that were worth some money...


Above makes the most sense.

After seeing a pic of your wingwood doe, I wouldn't trade or get rid of her. I don't know much about evaluating them, but I do like her topline and general appearance. Also, you already went to the trouble and expense to solve the noise problem, and the fact that she is only shrieking because she wants to be around humans is rather endearing. She may adjust as she bonds more with her new herd mates.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I had this long conversation with my wingwood doe after milking her this morning.. After unsuccessfully trying to take some pix of her I realized that I really do need to focus on this girl a little more.. I have been so busy with the kids, I forget that she is not fully mature herself and still needs me to direct her and let her know what I want from her.. 
Anyway, despite the constant yelling, I love this doe, she is crazy but she is sweet! She is so calm when she is with people and would follow me to the edge of the earth! She is such a love bug and she just needs me to step up and be a better owner.. 
So upon realizing that, she and I decided that it was not the right time to add another doe to our herd.. I hope you all don't think I'm an idiot for asking you all these questions then not getting the doe in the end.. But I LOVE my goats and I do not want anything to stand in the way of me giving them the best care I can right now! I need to focus on keeping my small heard healthy rather than trying to add another goat just because she has good lines and she's pretty... 
So this was a little reality check for me and I thank you all for being here to help me through it because a lot of what has been said has influenced my decision, though it was mostly Temperance that made me make up my mind! :lovey:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Better to talk it out and fully think things through than make a purchase you will regret. You can always sell a couple more goats if you need to better concentrate on certain ones. I have 4 goats and when my older Nigerian passes away, I have already decided I don't want more than 3 goats. Depending on how everyone milks, I may even go down to 2 goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes I agree.. It took me a little bit to figure out I was being way too impulsive and I just need to focus on what I have and be happy! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

